# Other > DWD/depression and the media >  Today's odd mental health news story...

## Suzi

So, apparently your earwax could be key in diagnosing mental health conditions... 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-54795657

----------


## Strugglingmum

Bit of a weird one!! Very early days as they are still not sure what the levels of cortisol might mean for diagnosis..... but its definitely thinking outside the box. 
I swim that much I dont have any amount of earwax :(think):

----------


## Stella180

Ermmmm, okay.

----------


## Suzi

I just wonder who came up with the idea to even think about testing earwax for cortisol.......

----------


## Mira

Does that mean I need to stop eating it? Haha

----------


## Suzi

Ewww yuk!  :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):

----------


## Stella180

Ewwww Mira!!! There I was thinking you were an eligible bachelor and now I’m not so sure

----------



----------


## Paula

I saw that and was convinced April fools had been delayed in the last lockdown!

----------


## Suzi

I know! It just doesn't seem real does it?

----------


## EvaUnitOne

I know that it sounds really weird an funny, but this method is actually working and it's the cheapest one! I went as a participant to a similar trial, and I was really surprised about the final result. All my life I thought that the gastric sleeve surgery was the only option for me to loose weight. However, after testing my earwax, researchers found that the cortisol dose was incredibly high. In other words, higher long term cortisol levels have delt to my abdominal obesity. Anyway, I decided to visit website pharmacy and start a well structured treatment plan, based on my doctor's recommendations. Hope to get well soon!

----------

